# KIdcraft or Ikea play kitchen ???



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking to get my 4 y/o DD a new kitchen for Christmas. She has the play felt food from Ikea, as well as all the dishes, etc...which she received a few months ago for her birthday.

I figured we would get her the Ikea kitchen for Christmas...but then recently saw a few links for the Kidcraft Kitchens and think they are adorable and a little "more" (ex: refrigerator and storage).

Anyone have either of these or have seen them both to compare???

Thanks.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

I really don't think you can go wrong no matter which kitchen you buy. Kids love them in all shapes, forms, sizes and configurations.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle*
> 
> I really don't think you can go wrong no matter which kitchen you buy. Kids love them in all shapes, forms, sizes and configurations.


Ditto!! I really don't think it matters! That said, we have a KidKraft kitchen. For the most part I'm happy with it. But over time the screws on the doors have come loose and need frequent tightening. We had a similar issue with a KidKraft train table we used to have. They are cute, but I'm not sold on the longevity of them unfortunately. Maybe others will have a different opinion or experience.


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

We have the Duktig IKEA kitchen and DD absolutely loves it. It gets played with every day. Nothing has fallen off, nothing has broken and we got it for her last year for Christmas, she was 2.5 then. It looks like it did the day we put it together. Do give yourself a good hour or two to put it together. Fun, but lots of little parts.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

We got DD a KidKraft one several years ago, before Ikea had theirs.  She LOVES her kitchen--it is played with all the time. When we go to Ikea she plays with that one too and loves it also, so I agree that you can't go wrong. If you're concerned about space, the Ikea one is a good, smaller size. But we really like having the fridge and cabinets for storing all the "stuff" that goes with her kitchen. It also becomes a store at times in play.


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Puffingirl, which Kidkraft one do you have? I definitely like the refrigerator idea on their sets and I think the kids will love it too. Would you say it will have more longevity because it is bigger? MY DD is 4 and pretty tall...I would hope for a kitchen to last her a few years. I see that they all seem to be "about" the same size, with the exception of the "Large pastel kitchen" from KK. I like the neutral look of the Ikea one much better...but it's not really about ME is it?? or IS IT???? (it will be in her own room btw). I can't wait to play with it/her !


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

agree with all pp...any kitchen is great & will get lots of play & love. i think it's personal pref on the look you like for her & what she tends to like.

we have had our elves & angels christina's sink/stove for almost 2 yrs, picked up the fridge last year, & just picked up a matching hutch from etsy for christmas. i LOVE the natural, unfinished wood & look to them & they are super sturdy & will be able to be handed down.

that being said, at $150-$180 each piece, we could have saved a ton & gone with the kidkraft grand gourmet kitchen which is adorable, esp for a little girl's room. i have seen some kidkraft ones in person (and guidecraft, ikea & m&D) and they are all similar. realistic extras, combo of hardwood & mdf, non toxic paints (supposedly) & good reputations. ikea's is very simple...without all the bells & whistles which can be nice if you like that.

my biggest piece of advice (besides durability) is to make sure there is tons of storage. we have such a collection now of wooden play food, green toys, ikea & plan toys accessories & i like having a place for everything to properly "go". and so does dd.

we did a kidkraft vanity for dd1s 3rd bday. also really cute & so far, very durable.

we did guidecraft for her little table & chairs. very durable.

PS-the kidkraft bright pastel mixer & toaster are adorable accessories. we saw them in person at a local toy store & my dad is getting them for dd1 for christmas.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, so we have a KidKraft kitchen. It's two years old. It's a pastel one, quite large - has the fridge and freezer etc.

The fridge door just fell off for the second time tonight.







DD isn't rough with her toys - it just isn't that sturdy. It's a great size and gets played with on a daily basis - except for the durability, it was worth every penny.

Given the choice, I'd go for the Ikea one - probably easier to get replacement parts if it does fall apart, and I think it's more attractive too (and smaller - which in the long run may be a good thing).


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Kidcraft has excellent customer services and getting replacement parts is easy to do. I've never had to pay for a part that I've needed. And people if the screws aren't working for you on the hinges, have you tried using glue? Or covering them with tape? Beats having the doors fall off.

I like the natural colored wood ones but they haven't been in my budget yet. But, I think you can go wrong with a kitchen, despite what others have posted. My DD was given this one last year. It's tiny, has no "real" sink, not much fits in the oven or fridge, and it's just short. The description says ages 3 and up but I think that's just because of some small parts. It's really toddler sized.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

You know, you're right - we could use something other than screws. But... seriously. Shouldn't something made for a child to play with have doors that can open and close multiple times without falling off and taking some of the particle board with it?


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

We have a Kidkraft kitchen - the retro pink one that is similar to the one at Pottery Barn. Have had it four years now, and the only thing broken is the timer. I think this kitchen is sturdier than some of the Kidkraft sets that are all one piece. That said, they have changed the set. Ours has a drawer beneath the oven, a shelf in the cabinet under the sink, and is slightly larger than the new set (and has a timer, but I can see why they stopped putting that on!).

Gets lots of play from DD still (almost 6) and DS (2).


----------

